# 2nd commandment



## AC. (Aug 31, 2010)

Try to be a little less abrasive, on a related but separate doesn't the tube to some degree violate the 2nd.....I'm not saying get rid of photos and the like but at what point do we enter the violation of 2nd commandment territory?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow. You really don't like the piece of machinery that is a television, do you? So the tube itself violates the 2nd commandment to some degree? Very interesting. And there I was thinking that we - not the tube - violate the 2nd commandment when we broadcast or view images of God.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Aug 31, 2010)

It's interesting, some of the Hutterites in Alberta use their interpretation of the 2nd commandment to refuse having their pictures taken for driver's licenses. They believe that any image of anything "that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath" is a violation of the 2nd commandment. The Canadian Supreme Court recently ruled against them. While I sympathise with anyone fighting for religious freedoms from "big sister" beaurocracy, I think their interpreation of the 2nd commandment obviously lacks context.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 31, 2010)

ericfromcowtown said:


> While I sympathise with *anyone* fighting for religious freedoms from "big sister" beaurocracy...


 
Really? To include Muslims who want their females to be photographed for their ids and licenses while having their bodies covered - to include head and face - by their burkha?


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Aug 31, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> ericfromcowtown said:
> 
> 
> > While I sympathise with *anyone* fighting for religious freedoms from "big sister" beaurocracy...
> ...



Touche.

I guess I sympathize to some degree with anyone fighting against interference in their lives by the government, but that doesn't mean that other interests, such as security, shouldn't in some case trump their perceived religious freedoms. Presumably that's what happened in the Hutterite Supreme Court decision.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 31, 2010)

Video equipment is not evil. However, when evil people misuse it, it displays what the evil person wants shown. No, a TV is not a second commandment violation, but if you use it for entertainment, at the wrong time, it's a fourth commandment violation  .


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 31, 2010)

Making images _itself_ is not a 2nd commandment violation. E.g. There were cherubim in the curtains of the tabernacle and on the ark of the covenant, the menorah (seven branched candelabra) was a stylised almond tree, there were bulls at the base of the laver in the temple, etc.


----------



## Andres (Aug 31, 2010)

AC. said:


> at what point do we enter the violation of 2nd commandment territory?


 
when the images are purported images of God. Where do you get that the TV itself violates anything below?



> Q. 109. What sins are forbidden in the second commandment?
> A. The sins forbidden in the second commandment are, all devising, counseling, commanding, using, and any wise approving, any religious worship not instituted by God himself; the making any representation of God, of all or of any of the three persons, either inwardly in our mind, or outwardly in any kind of image or likeness of any creature whatsoever; all worshipping of it, or God in it or by it; the making of any representation of feigned deities, and all worship of them, or service belonging to them; all superstitious devices, corrupting the worship of God, adding to it, or taking from it, whether invented and taken up of ourselves, or received by tradition from others, though under the title of antiquity, custom, devotion, good intent, or any other pretense whatsoever; simony; sacrilege; all neglect, contempt, hindering, and opposing the worship and ordinances which God hath appointed.


----------



## jjraby (Aug 31, 2010)

no its not.


----------



## Miller (Aug 31, 2010)

Andres said:


> AC. said:
> 
> 
> > at what point do we enter the violation of 2nd commandment territory?
> ...


----------



## Andres (Aug 31, 2010)

Miller said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > AC. said:
> ...


----------



## littlepeople (Aug 31, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> Video equipment is not evil.



Phew! And all this time I have been afraid of the camera stealing my soul


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 31, 2010)

AC. said:


> Try to be a little less abrasive, on a related but separate doesn't the tube to some degree violate the 2nd.....I'm not saying get rid of photos and the like but at what point do we enter the violation of 2nd commandment territory?


 
When any of the persons of God is imaged

I think from your prior conversation what you really mean is whether the 1st commandment is violated (You shall have no other gods) rather than the 2nd.


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 31, 2010)

If the TV should be pitched because some folks have violated the 2nd comm. through it, what are we to do with canvass or paper?


----------



## AC. (Aug 31, 2010)

I think you guys forget that we live in a fallen world.....tv is an instrument used by fallen man thus.....I agree if the 2nd command is simply addressing images of God we're only dealing with a small percentage of what's on, but you guys are pretty flippant about these matters, so I don't want to offend any further...I'll let it go. 

But yes, overall, I do think tv broadcasted by people who are under the influence of the prince of this world is dangerous and most entertainment, including the liberal media is anti-God


----------



## Andres (Aug 31, 2010)

AC. said:


> I think you guys forget that we live in a fallen world.....tv is an instrument used by fallen man thus.....I agree if the 2nd command is simply addressing images of God we're only dealing with a small percentage of what's on, but you guys are pretty flippant about these matters, so I don't want to offend any further...I'll let it go.
> 
> But yes, overall, I do think tv broadcasted by people who are under the influence of the prince of this world is dangerous and most entertainment, including the liberal media is anti-God


 
I don't appreciate you saying I am "flippant" about matters pertaining to the 2nd commandment. If you have a different interpretation than I do, then by all means that is your choice, but don't make veiled statements that I am some type of heathen just because I own a television.


----------



## jjraby (Aug 31, 2010)

This is starting to sound like a Pharisee....


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 31, 2010)

AC. said:


> I think you guys forget that we live in a fallen world.....tv is an instrument used by fallen man thus.....I agree if the 2nd command is simply addressing images of God we're only dealing with a small percentage of what's on, *but you guys are pretty flippant about these matters*, so I don't want to offend any further...I'll let it go.
> 
> But yes, overall, I do think tv broadcasted by people who are under the influence of the prince of this world is dangerous and most entertainment, including the liberal media is anti-God


 
Sir, you've got a lot of nerve to just show up and start lambasting folks from your hobby horse. 

Assuming that you are in fact well intentioned, there's an old saying - "you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar" - and I think you should meditate on it.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## jjraby (Aug 31, 2010)

why are you posting on a board using the internet? If TV is evil, the the internet is also evil.


----------



## jayce475 (Aug 31, 2010)

AC. said:


> I think you guys forget that we live in a fallen world.....tv is an instrument used by fallen man thus.....I agree if the 2nd command is simply addressing images of God we're only dealing with a small percentage of what's on, but you guys are pretty flippant about these matters, so I don't want to offend any further...I'll let it go.
> 
> But yes, overall, I do think tv broadcasted by people who are under the influence of the prince of this world is dangerous and most entertainment, including the liberal media is anti-God


 
Wherein is the flippancy my friend? The guys are calling a spade a spade, so if you're asking about 2nd commandment violations, it only pertains to images of the Godhead and everyone is answering it as such. I'm with you that the telly can cause much harm, but I think it is alright to be watching news and such.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 31, 2010)

jayce475 said:


> AC. said:
> 
> 
> > I think you guys forget that we live in a fallen world.....tv is an instrument used by fallen man thus.....I agree if the 2nd command is simply addressing images of God we're only dealing with a small percentage of what's on, but you guys are pretty flippant about these matters, so I don't want to offend any further...I'll let it go.
> ...



Oh, I'll go farther... we really get a kick out of watching home remodeling shows on HGTV, we like many of the programs on the Food Network, the Discovery channel has some great stuff, as does the Travel channel.

And, at the risk of revealing the extent of my depravity, my wife and I cherish being able to watch The Office together.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 31, 2010)

Gentlemen, I think it might be best if everyone backed off and cooled down a bit. 
Let's close this thread for now, shall we.

I would recommend some serious reading on the subject by all parties before anyone brings the subject up again. Informed discussion is more likely to avoid flame-outs.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 31, 2010)

"Some flame-outs are apparently unavoidable," said the bat.


----------

